# Does miscarriage affect memory?



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

I had very little "mommy brain" forgetfulness when I was pregnant or nursing. I'm normally a detail person with an excellent memory. But in the 3 weeks since my D&C, I've been forgetting things right and left. I've left my coat/jacket/sweater in public places (although every time but one I realized when I got outside and went back for it) and small objects in weird places around my home and office, several times. I lost my monthly bus pass on the 2nd of the month!!! ($90 to replace it.) Yesterday I left a bottle of dish detergent in the photocopy place.

I'm managing 3 people on a complex project at work, and we're all very confused. It seems like I can't give instructions that they comprehend correctly. I can't figure out what's wrong! One of these people is new to me, but the others I've worked with on many things, and they're very smart, and it's never been so confusing before. I find myself unable to explain how I know things, how I detect their mistakes--they aren't denying that they made mistakes, but they don't understand how I saw them in the data output and want to learn so they can fix this stuff before they hand it in for checking, and I'm wanting to say, "But don't you see, it's obvious!" and just can't think of any further way to explain it.







I feel like I can do my job just fine, but whenever I try to talk to anyone I discover I don't know anything.

Is this normal?? Will it go away soon?


----------



## Bena (Jan 26, 2008)

I have noooo idea!
But I can completely relate!

My memory hasn't been all that bad, but DH pointed out this weekend that lately, I'm been confused by simple things. I still have a hard time concentrating at work,and it's been 6 weeks.

I think it's just a normal side effect of having gone through an upsetting event. I still often think of what happened, and I'm still very tired. I think that has alot to do with it.


----------



## DawningSun (Sep 13, 2011)

I am experiencing this too. I lost my baby in March and I recently have been pretty confused and forgetful. Also, I have a hard time speaking what I am thinking. I do hope this goes away soon!


----------



## Bena (Jan 26, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DawningSun*
> 
> I am experiencing this too. I lost my baby in March and I recently have been pretty confused and forgetful. Also, I have a hard time *speaking what I am thinkin*g. I do hope this goes away soon!


Yes! This too!!


----------



## j and js mommy (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm so glad other women feel this way. Lost son at 37 weeks on may 23rd. Sucks.
Ever since i have felt "stupid" and forgetful and let's not forget thelack of focus. I lose
Things when normally I do not. I repeat things. I guess the recent trauma floods us with thoughts and
what ifs ALL day long, on top of normal daily living that we are bound to be off our game.
Ugh I just hope it isn't permanent.


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

I can totally relate.

I feel like I am in a stupor.
Maybe hormones, maybe depression or stress?


----------



## babycatcher12 (Dec 11, 2009)

Yep. I've felt that way too. I felt like I still had anesthesia on my brain after my loss in December at 15 weeks. With my second loss in May (at 14 weeks) I still feel way foggy and confused. DH will tell me something and I can't remember what he told me, or I can't focus on what he is saying. There are times when I sit and just "zone" because I can't focus my thoughts at all.


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Feb 27, 2008)

Grief in general does this. After my dad and best friend died I was in a fog for weeks. It comes and goes, too. I've been having a hard time with it lately, and today I made mac and cheese and forgot to take the noodles out of the colander and put them in a bowl before I added the milk and butter. Yeaaaah.

It's normal. Hang in there. *hugs* Be patient with yourself.

~Rose


----------



## hippiemom (Jan 7, 2002)

It seems normal and understandable given the tremendous emotion involved in such a loss.. That, and the fact that "outsiders" may have no idea what you have been through can compound it, as you are feeling all that you feel, but your environment/surroundings just move on and function, expecting the same things from you they always had "before".

Do not underestimate the amount of energy it takes to process a miscarriage, as I am sure you have noticed. Take time and space to be very, very good to yourself, however you define that. You will build yourself back up slowly rather than being able to jump in and be on top of everything as usual. This rebuild time is important, and will pave the way for whatever comes next.. are there things you want to change? For me, it was a time to really look at my whole life and decide/be honest with my self and my partner about what I truly wanted {which was not completely the daily life I was living at the time}. There was a large Space in me that needed fulfillment, by the birth of a healthy child eventually {and another and another!}, but other things too.

It was a very introspective time, where I forgot daily details because my energy was being pulled intensely inward so I could examine deeper things...

My brains came back when some of the pain subsided and I figured out some pretty big truths about my self and life that needed my attention.

Pregnancy loss is more than the loss of a child, it is a whole picture and an opportunity to look at things inside of YOU that need your love.

My best to you mama, I lost a baby, and then my daughter's twin. Very sad, but it put me on a very different, positive path that I would not have dared follow had those events not occurred.

blessings,

~laura


----------

